# Planning VW Golf 3 conversion



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm also currently converting a Golf 3 - it's a good car for an EV conversion.
My motor is 20kW, Siemens induction motor, designed to run up to 8000rpm, with a lot of torque. I would expect that 11kW is more than enough (if you can supply the high voltage needed for these motors).

I went through the DIY path with the controller, using sensorless Field Oriented Control algorithm and Prius 2nd Gen high power stage. The car is drivable now, torque control seems quite stable, but still so much stuff to be done.. Mechanically the conversion is not so challenging, you can use all the original engine mounts. The electronic development is what takes the time. So unless you are really committed to it, go through a path of a matched motor+inverter. Or a DC system, if you don't mind the lack of recuperation.

Your budget is pretty similar to mine - just don't expect to fit in 3000 EUR unless you really develop everything yourself. Also forget about lead batteries, unless you intend to go <30 km between charges.


----------



## Quezacotl (Sep 23, 2014)

eldis said:


> I'm also currently converting a Golf 3 - it's a good car for an EV conversion.
> My motor is 20kW, Siemens induction motor, designed to run up to 8000rpm, with a lot of torque. I would expect that 11kW is more than enough (if you can supply the high voltage needed for these motors).
> 
> I went through the DIY path with the controller, using sensorless Field Oriented Control algorithm and Prius 2nd Gen high power stage. The car is drivable now, torque control seems quite stable, but still so much stuff to be done.. Mechanically the conversion is not so challenging, you can use all the original engine mounts. The electronic development is what takes the time. So unless you are really committed to it, go through a path of a matched motor+inverter. Or a DC system, if you don't mind the lack of recuperation.
> ...


Good that there are some other people who are converting Golf 3. I haven't found any project about it online 

Okay. 11kW is enough. But what about the 2910rpm, is it enough?
It would be just enough for ICE, but i don't know for electric motors. How do they compare?

I have time to make the electronics. I just prefer to get the motor confirmed and installed before the winter, because i don't have garage.


I was thinking that when i get those lead-acid-batteries so cheap, i can stack them more if i want to get further.
My range would be minimum just about 30km, that is the range that i can go say hello to my sister who lives 15km away.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

You can boost that RPM up by using field weakening. But you're keeping the gearbox, so no real problems there. If you like to shift 

There are many posts in this forum about battery technology and disadvantages of lead.. Even if your Golf is 1000kg before the battery installation, it will go down a lot after putting 500kg of lead there  Plus the batteries you will get are probably "okay" from the telecommunication point of view, don't expect to draw some serious current from old used cells. 

But sure, if you want to do everything from scratch, you will need some battery that you don't care about destroying in the beginning. I got a Prius battery for tests. Good only for few km, but more than enough for the development stage.


----------



## Quezacotl (Sep 23, 2014)

Today i decided to go to the local scrapyard to harvest components from broken devices. Whole pile for 10€
I found these IGBTs:
3x SKM150GB123D (Apparently 150A x2)
1x PP10012HS(ABBSE)5A (100A)

Anyone can say are these IGBTs enough for my project? Or what kind of IGBTs or controlling components i should keep my eyes open for?


I'm still reading those massive threads. "Open Revolt AC controller" and jhuebner's "Another homebrew AC controller", so i'm not sure yet whick i should build.


----------

